# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fish that eat snails........except clown loaches



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

All of a sudden I have a few snails on my tank and I need to get rid of them asap before it gets worse, I know for a fact that clown loaches eat snails, I just do not have luck in them either they do not eat coz of worms or they get ick in any case they die, and I just do not have much experience in using deworming medicines last time I used one the whole fish community dies. 

I wonder if different kind of loach will eat snails like the yoyo loach or any kind of loach or any kind of fish.

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

All of a sudden I have a few snails on my tank and I need to get rid of them asap before it gets worse, I know for a fact that clown loaches eat snails, I just do not have luck in them either they do not eat coz of worms or they get ick in any case they die, and I just do not have much experience in using deworming medicines last time I used one the whole fish community dies. 

I wonder if different kind of loach will eat snails like the yoyo loach or any kind of loach or any kind of fish.

Appreciate any feedback


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Yoyo loackes zebra loaches, and pretty much any loach or botia you can find will relish the snails. Puffer fish will eat them or so I heard. Some cichlids may eat the smaller ones.


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

Blue gouramis are excellent snailivores


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I really don't understand why so many hate snails, I do not care about them, nevertheless they live happily and propagate!

they do not explode in numbers (I do not have any snail eater at the moment), they reach equilibrium and are self controlled!

Snails are your friend!
some might eat plants, but I have lots of them and none ever eated anything from my plants, they prefer algae!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's a wonder how much an experience in a hobby can change one's opinions about something. I used to despise snails to the point of emptying my tanks and dousing them with boiling water. With heavily planted tanks, however, I realized they are an integral part of the whole equilibrium of the planted tank. Moreover, they do reach a point where they don't reproduce like crazy. Not to BS or anything but my snails even find it in their (shells?) to commit suicides whenever I top off the tank. They simply scurry toward the edge and fall off once their shells become dry. Boggles the mind, but oh well~


Paul


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

This depends on what kind of snail you have. Loaches are quite effective in erradicating pond and to a lesser extent ramshorn snails, but MTS don't seem to suffer at all. Fortunately that's about the order from most to least annoying snails.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I only grew concerned about my snail population when I added some Myriophyllum to my tank. That's the only plant that was actually getting eaten by the pond snails. But after a couple of weeks they don't seem to be defoliating the stems so I just knock them off it when I see them.

I only wish they'd start eating the hair algae off my driftwood!!!


----------

